# Need Help With Bid ASAP Please



## tyler04jones (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Guys

need a bit of help i turned in a bid to a local store and i just called to see what he thought about the bid and he told me YOUR TOO HIGH and i thought i gave a good bid not cheap but not astronomacal he are the details he has a 28,000 sqft lot i gave him a bid of 275.00 per 2-4 inch push 

let me know what you guys think i told him i would think it ovre and get back to im monday PLEASE add a price of what you might charge so i can compare please if im really high i want to know the range i should be in 

this is my frist year back in 4 years so im a bit rusty Thanks Guys

ohh im out of topeka kansas


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

He's right, you are too high, unless you're plowing in Joisey. Unless you're using shovels and a couple Toro snowblowers.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

You're too high.

28,000 square feet is a little more than 1/2 acre

shouldn't take more than 1/2 hour to 45 minutes to plow up to 6"


----------



## tyler04jones (Oct 31, 2009)

so what do you guys think is the right area of where i should bid let me know what you think please Thanks


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

one third .


----------



## tyler04jones (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you i guess i was a bit high anybody else have any thoughts i remember when i used to push snow i charged 1 cent a sqft up to 4 inches then every inch over 4 the price went up 1/4 cent guess things have changed a bit might have to take my price down to about 1/2 cent a sqft let me know what you guys thingk Thanks


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

well wouldnt it help to know how much you needed to make per square inch to know whether you can slash your rates in half???


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

way to low tell him to pound sand and pay up


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

nh785;860608 said:


> way to low tell him to pound sand and pay up


I take it you don't intend to stay here long?

OP - You should be around a hundred bucks per PASS.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

In the $80-120 range.


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

2cor your right to bang on me.I am a smart ass and little help to many people as I don't know mulch. 

I have spent allot on time surfing this site. and have done allot of reading that was informative. but lately it is just full of newbies wanting quick answers, or proclaiming their genius, or *****ing about what company x is charging. do some research. find the answers for yourself!! no one knows what your price should be except you and your customer.

this industry has been flooded by people who have lost jobs and have a truck. I say more power to you and welcome to the industry just don't expect to be told how to run a profitable business by strangers on forums. do some searches, talk to customers,join sima,read trade mags, hang out at local plowdealer,etc.


----------



## tyler04jones (Oct 31, 2009)

dont know if your banging on me or not nh785 but when i used to push snow 3 years ago i had 3 smaller lots and i charged 1 cent a sqft and my customers were happy and when i was sub-contracted by other snow removel companys i charged 75.00 an hour so im trying to find a happy med and i have looked all over the net and nobody list any type of numbers to get some sort of an idea and there are calc but they dont seem to work that great either so i figured i would ask the people who have been out there the last 3 years for there opions i am not a fly by nite business i have business ins work comp etc Thanks


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

tyler04jones;861933 said:


> dont know if your banging on me or not nh785 but when i used to push snow 3 years ago i had 3 smaller lots and i charged 1 cent a sqft and my customers were happy and when i was sub-contracted by other snow removel companys i charged 75.00 an hour so im trying to find a happy med and i have looked all over the net and nobody list any type of numbers to get some sort of an idea and there are calc but they dont seem to work that great either so i figured i would ask the people who have been out there the last 3 years for there opions i am not a fly by nite business i have business ins work comp etc Thanks


there has been a lot of tension on plowsite. lots of new people wanting answers to quoting questions, and lots of people that you can tell are the type to take all the info from the site they can and not contribute back, however let me welcome you to plowsite, we are always happy to welcome another serious snow removal technician to our fun little community


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Around 125.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

you should charge somewhere in the price range of what everyone else is saying. good luck.


----------



## tyler04jones (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank You Guys


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nh785;861763 said:


> 2cor your right to bang on me.I am a smart ass and little help to many people as I don't know mulch.
> 
> I have spent allot on time surfing this site. and have done allot of reading that was informative. but lately it is just full of newbies wanting quick answers, or proclaiming their genius, or *****ing about what company x is charging. do some research. find the answers for yourself!! no one knows what your price should be except you and your customer.
> 
> this industry has been flooded by people who have lost jobs and have a truck. I say more power to you and welcome to the industry just don't expect to be told how to run a profitable business by strangers on forums. do some searches, talk to customers,join sima,read trade mags, hang out at local plowdealer,etc.


Very impressive, for a newbie.

OP, that may be in the range of what some of the others are saying, but around me, it wouldn't even be close to $100 unfortunately. Probably closer to half that.


----------

